
Ask HN: Who will need an email text classifier and why? - captClueless
 I wanted to build an AI email text classifier that could tell you the different intents and entities any email has. How useful will such a tool be for you in your day to day business activities? What particular use cases would you want me to prioritize? What are the actionable insights you would want to uncover from the email?
======
pavelshtanko
We use the same tool (we've built it internally) to put mails to the right
inbox folder (interested, unsubscribe, not interested, etc.). Such a useful
thing for email automation marketing-related tools. Our customers love it so
much as well as we do.

~~~
captClueless
This is great. My model is currently classifying into upto 22 different
nuanced categories mostly targeting sales emails. I would love to get your
feedback on the product. Is there a way to reach out to you?

------
ed_at_work
I actually need a semi-racist spam filter. I get about 10+ emails a day from
recruiters from India. So unfortunately, I need to filter by Indian names....

